# Apple and her rottweiler friend playing and misc photo dump



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Apple and her rottweiler friend playing*

View attachment 5388


View attachment 5389


View attachment 5390


View attachment 5391


View attachment 5392


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Awwwww! she is too freaking cute! 

and the last photo those 2 are having a staring eye contest.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you!! she doesnt really photo that well i find lol she looks super cute but shes cuter in real life!!! and she loves him so much they were all over eachother it was soo funny!!! i tried to add more pictures but it wont let me....anyone have any suggestions of the best way to post pictures on here??


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg....those are the cutest pics ever!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O I loooooove rottweilers, those pictures are adorable! Apple is such a little doll, I love the white tip on her tail.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Bm0589 said:


> thank you!! she doesnt really photo that well i find lol she looks super cute but shes cuter in real life!!! and she loves him so much they were all over eachother it was soo funny!!! i tried to add more pictures but it wont let me....anyone have any suggestions of the best way to post pictures on here??



awwww, they must be best friends 
even cuter!!!!:daisy:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww. What a cutie! I had a rottie, he was so sweet, but was convinced he was a lap dog. lol

You are allowed only I think 13 pics in a post. Then do another post again and you can add 13 more. Keep repeating until all the pics are posted.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

do you use photo bucket or somthing though?? ive just been usuing the forums attatchment button and it says i have too many and its full:S


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

i just used photobucket i hope it works!! anyways here are some more of her and her rotty friend and some random pics i have a video of them playing as well wich is is hilarious but im going to make a separate post for that!








IMG]http://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac143/brittniannm/jan11082.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, I upload them to photobucket then copy the last link under the pic, the one that begins and ends in (IMG).


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

How adorable!! i want a Rot so bad


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Brilliant pics, but my heart would be in my mouth i think, Apple is beautifull and i love the name too, as for pics i always use photo bucket , x


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwww! They love each other! How sweet!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

They are adorable together!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very cute! I love rotties, I have one Raegan waiting at the bridge, she was the BEST dog.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such sweet pics!
Your dogs are gorgeous.
Love your Rottie, he seems so gentle.
I think he loves wee Apple, bless. x


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

they look great together, what a cute pair


----------

